# anyone knows how to trim a moss without harming the shrimps?



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

hey guys anyone know how to trim a moss without harming the shrimps? specially the babies? any ideas??


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

why would trimming moss cause shrimp death?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

I have so many shrimplets hiding inside the moss. So I cut them by accident


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

look at this


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> I have so many shrimplets hiding inside the moss. So I cut them by accident


Maybe you're cutting too fast then? I always move slowly when working in my tank, to give any shrimp/fish that get in the way the chance to move away.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Shrimplets are fast. I would not consider hurting them as a real problem.

P.S. You have lots of shrimp there


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I would think if you moved the moss around with your clippers or fingers I would think they should get the heck out then I would proceed to cut slowly.


----------

